# Maison de Senteurs



## souss (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello to all


What do you think of the products and fragrances offered by Maison de Senteurs?


----------



## souss (Feb 13, 2016)

Maison de Senteurs manufactures 100% natural products (soaps, shower gels, body lotions, massage oils and gift), natural plant extracts, skin moisturizers and stimulating for the mind. Our production is completely handcrafted.


----------

